# Engine conversion to 5L



## lanagourchenok (Jan 28, 2009)

I am looking at doing an engine conversion to a V8 5L commodore engine (from a VR) - does anyone know if the engine bay of the 86 Model 720 is big enough?

Also I will be putting a turbo 700 (Automatic box) behind it. Any problems with the transfer case and fit up? and will my 4WD gearbox still fit up to it and how?

Cheers!!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

there is a you tube video where a father and son built two cars. 510 with sr20det belonged to the son. 720 with a chevy 350 small block for the dad. he would give his sun a 5 car head start on the freeway and we would come back and smoke the poopie out of him. it didnt say how he did it or what modifications. but if he did it then i belive in you


JEW CAN DO IT:banhump:


----------

